
Show HN: Campistry – Camping on Demand - campistry
https://campistry.net/
======
draker
Is there room to carry personal gear/bags or is the entire cargo area filled
with the supplied gear?

From a safety and security standpoint; you should probably add a true
partition between the cab and cargo area. In an accident or abrupt stop the
aluminum/zip-tie/mesh organizer isn't going to stop gear from coming into the
cab and from the looks of it ([https://i0.wp.com/campistry.net/wp-
content/uploads/2017/03/I...](https://i0.wp.com/campistry.net/wp-
content/uploads/2017/03/IMG_6882-e1499236710494.jpg)) could probably collapse
into the cab. If someone were to break in, they don't really require anything
more than scissors or a knife to access the gear.

------
avitzurel
I am right up your alley as a customer. Here's where you lost me.

1\. Coverage. Where are you located and what's your service area. (I did see
it at the bottom in a small font, it's not enough) 2\. Price and general
conditions. Should be the front of your service. Just like the uhaul trucks.
IMHO. 3\. More pictures of the car/cars. Could it fit my family? Could it fit
more equipment than what you initially put in it?

There's just not enough details on the landing page to get me interested
enough to even drop an email.

~~~
campistry
Great feedback! We'll get that info out shortly. Thanks!

------
aroc
This looks super interesting. I built out a spreadsheet of (very rough)
projected financials for a business I was considering trying that was going to
do something very similar; essentially gear rental for camping. I wasn't able
to find a way to have it make sense as a solid business (margins were so
tiny), but I still love this concept and would totally be a customer of a
business that offered this. I'm moving to the Bay this month, maybe I'll give
this a try! :D

~~~
campistry
Glad you like it! Please drop us a line via the form and we'll save a spot for
you.

------
mapster
love it. the local univ where I live rents out camping/outdoor gear, but only
the outdoor crowd knows this. So many ppl choosing to blow $200 at the
waterpark on summer weekend because they don't have the gear/know-how (where
to go, reservations or first come spots) to go camping with the kids.

If it were as easy as renting a car from local Avis, more ppl would go, esp.
here in Nor Cal where the weather is most always conducive to camping and so
many opprtys.

